# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αφυγραντήρας Meaco

## gedpap

Γεια σας. Έχω έναν Meaco συμπίεσης εδώ και 6-7 χρόνια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα. Το χρησιμοποιώ κατά μέσο όρο 4-5 ώρες την ημέρα για ~8 μήνες το χρόνο. Εδώ και ένα μήνα, ενω δείχνει να δουλεύει φυσιολογικά, αρχικά μάζευε πολύ λίγο νερό, και πλέον καθόλου. Το άνοιξα, το καθάρισα από χνούδια, αλλά καμία αλλαγή. Το υγρασιόμετρο δείχνει να δουλεύει κανονικά (το τέσταρα και με άλλο όργανο).

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή-βοήθεια θα ήταν χρήσιμη. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Meaco συμπίεσης


Για να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω. Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα ψυγείο με ανοικτές πόρτες συνεχώς.
Θα μαζέψει στο στοιχείο πάγους , και κατόπιν θα κάνει απόψυξη και από εκεί θα μαζέψει το νερό .
Μπας και από ψύξη του στοιχείου καπούτ? έλλειψη υγρών ψυκτικού κυκλώματος  > έλλειψη ψύξης > νερό καπούτ.
http://polydomiki.gr/nea/pos-loitour...emisi-mouxlas/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzaEA1dQDyc

----------


## gedpap

> Για να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω. Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα ψυγείο με ανοικτές πόρτες συνεχώς.
> Θα μαζέψει στο στοιχείο πάγους , και κατόπιν θα κάνει απόψυξη και από εκεί θα μαζέψει το νερό .
> Μπας και από ψύξη του στοιχείου καπούτ? έλλειψη υγρών ψυκτικού κυκλώματος  > έλλειψη ψύξης > νερό καπούτ.
> http://polydomiki.gr/nea/pos-loitour...emisi-mouxlas/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzaEA1dQDyc


Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο! 

Οπότε τι προτείνεις να κάνω? Να αναπληρώσω τα υγρά του ψυκτικού? Πώς? Εννοώ από ποιο σημείο τα προσθέτω? Τα υγρά από πού τα αγοράζω, και πώς τα ζητάω? Πόσο περίπου θα μου κοστίσει (τάξη μεγέθους)?

Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να δοκιμάσω πριν πάω σε αυτή τη λύση? Κάποια άλλη άποψη ίσως?

----------


## mikemtb73

Ναι, ανοιγεις την ταπα και ριχνεις ακριβως μεχρι την γραμμούλα. 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι, ανοιγεις την ταπα και ριχνεις ακριβως μεχρι την γραμμούλα. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


χαχαχαχαχα.

Συμπληρωμα υγρά,εννοει το ψυκτικο μεσο(φρεον) που απαιτει εξειδικευμενο τεχνικο και εργαλεια.
οταν λειτουργει πιανεις να ειναι τιποτα παγωμενο /ζεστό;

----------


## gedpap

> χαχαχαχαχα.
> 
> Συμπληρωμα υγρά,εννοει το ψυκτικο μεσο(φρεον) που απαιτει εξειδικευμενο τεχνικο και εργαλεια.
> οταν λειτουργει πιανεις να ειναι τιποτα παγωμενο /ζεστό;


Ναι, είναι ζεστό στο πίσω μέρος χαμηλά, μάλλον το δοχείο συμπίεσης. 

Μπορείς να δώσεις λεπτομέρειες για το "εξειδικευμενο τεχνικο και εργαλεια"? Όπως, τι είδους τεχνικό (ψυκτικό?), τι είδους εργαλεία (μήπως μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος μου)?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι, είναι ζεστό στο πίσω μέρος χαμηλά, μάλλον το δοχείο συμπίεσης.


Ωραία , αυτό που είδες να ζεσταίνεται είναι το μοτέρ (κομπρεσέρ όπως στο οικιακό ψυγείο και ως φαίνεται δουλεύει ) αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι στην "κατάψυξη" του (οικιακού ψυγείου σου / μεταφορά για τον αφυγραντήρα σου) ότι παγώνει το στοιχείο του αφυγραντήρα και πιθανά είναι στο κέντρο της συσκευής και κοντά σε κάποιον ανεμιστήρα , πρέπει να δεις αν παράγει ψύξη (για να συγκεντρώσει την υγρασία του αέρα και να την κάνει πάγο ) , αν δεν παγώνει το στοιχείο έχεις βρει την αιτία του προβλήματος 
Από εκεί και πέρα αν πράγματι το στοιχείο δεν παράγει ψύξη , το πιθανότερο είναι η έλλειψη ψυκτικού υγρού φρέον και θέλει εξειδικευμένο μάστορα . Το κόστος επισκευής θα είναι σχετικά ασύμφορο .

Αν παράγει ψύξη , μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα της διαδικασίας απόψυξης του στοιχείου (περιοδικό λιώσιμο των πάγων του στοιχείου), οπότε και εδώ θα έχεις καπουτ νερό στην συλλογή νερού .

----------


## gedpap

> Ωραία , αυτό που είδες να ζεσταίνεται είναι το μοτέρ (κομπρεσέρ όπως στο οικιακό ψυγείο και ως φαίνεται δουλεύει ) αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι στην "κατάψυξη" του (οικιακού ψυγείου σου / μεταφορά για τον αφυγραντήρα σου) ότι παγώνει το στοιχείο του αφυγραντήρα και πιθανά είναι στο κέντρο της συσκευής και κοντά σε κάποιον ανεμιστήρα , πρέπει να δεις αν παράγει ψύξη (για να συγκεντρώσει την υγρασία του αέρα και να την κάνει πάγο ) , αν δεν παγώνει το στοιχείο έχεις βρει την αιτία του προβλήματος 
> Από εκεί και πέρα αν πράγματι το στοιχείο δεν παράγει ψύξη , το πιθανότερο είναι η έλλειψη ψυκτικού υγρού φρέον και θέλει εξειδικευμένο μάστορα . Το κόστος επισκευής θα είναι σχετικά ασύμφορο .
> 
> Αν παράγει ψύξη , μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα της διαδικασίας απόψυξης του στοιχείου (περιοδικό λιώσιμο των πάγων του στοιχείου), οπότε και εδώ θα έχεις καπουτ νερό στην συλλογή νερού .


Χμμ, όπως και να 'χει, και έτσι που τα λες, φοβάμαι ότι πάει για απόσυρση ...
Θα το ανοίξω το βράδυ και θα ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη.

----------


## gedpap

Το ξαναάνοιξα, και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
- Το μοτέρ έκαιγε πάρα πολύ.
- Δεν υπήρχε κανένα σημείο που να ήταν κρύο.

Οπότε, σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, λογικά είναι απουσία φρέον. Άρα, λογικά θα έχει κάποια διαρροή? Αυτό είναι που ανεβάζει το κόστος? Για τι τάξη μεγέθους κόστος μιλάμε? Τι τεχνικό χρειάζομαι, ψυκτικό? Έχεις να μου συστησεις κανέναν τεχνικό σχετικό με το πρόβλημά μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη? 


IMG_20201109_213343.jpgIMG_20201109_213441.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι ψυκτικό χρειάζεται , αλλά δεν πιστεύω να τα αναλαμβάνουν όλοι , ρώτα μερικούς και αν δεν , ρώτα σε αντιπροσώπους ανταλλακτικών ηλεκτρικών συσκευών που είναι μια κλίκα και γνωρίζουν ποιοι από όλους τους τεχνικούς που συνεργάζονται αναλαμβάνουν για αφυγραντήρες , αυτοί θα σου δώσουν μια εκτίμηση του κόστους .

----------


## gedpap

> Ναι ψυκτικό χρειάζεται , αλλά δεν πιστεύω να τα αναλαμβάνουν όλοι , ρώτα μερικούς και αν δεν , ρώτα σε αντιπροσώπους ανταλλακτικών ηλεκτρικών συσκευών που είναι μια κλίκα και γνωρίζουν ποιοι από όλους τους τεχνικούς που συνεργάζονται αναλαμβάνουν για αφυγραντήρες , αυτοί θα σου δώσουν μια εκτίμηση του κόστους .


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο σου και για τη βοήθεια!

----------

